# Cutting livestock panels is so dang tuff!



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Cut about 60ft of livestock panels in half horizontally. So dang tired, only have a 5mm bolt cutter with 14" handles. Really should have a stronger and longer one. Good excercise though, I guess. =D
My pigs are Potbellies, so they won't be able to get out. Hog panels are $25 each, while livestock panels are $22 each. Makes more sense to cut the ones I already have in half and then buy a couple more LS panels if need be. Using 3ft TPosts to keep them in the ground and so they can't squeeze under them. 
This way, I'll also be able to move the pens around the property and easily get in and out of them! I'll add a strand of hotwire if I notice them climbing up on them, but they haven't bothered thus far. Might end up doing that anyway just to keep the pony and LGD out of the pens. 
Pics when they are done. 
Anyone else use halved panels to make pens out of?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Try a cut off wheel in an angle grinder.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We have wire/bolt cutters in a variety of sizes. The right tool does the job very easily. Get good tools. The ones we have for cutting things like livestock panel are roughly 1' long with a double leverage connection and non-shear jaws of hardened steel. The snip right through the heavy duty stock panels very easily.

A disadvantage of cutting the panels is that you're now leaving an exposed, non-galvanized end to rust. They make short panels, just 32" tall with variable height wires for hogs. That might be a better choice if you didn't already have the panels - possibly worth buying if you can use the existing taller panels elsewhere.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

secuono said:


> Anyone else use halved panels to make pens out of?


Hahaha! Yep. Been there, done that with AGH. Might as well get your hot wire out now.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

A cutoff wheel is the answer. There is also spray galvanizing to touch up the cut areas.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

We use a saws all found we could cut closer and less sharp spots 

But we tried a grinder too many sparks and made it rough 

Then we got a chop saw and took the base off and made it a hand held one worked a little better but saws all still works the best


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

highlands said:


> The ones we have for cutting things like livestock panel are roughly 1' long with a double leverage connection and non-shear jaws of hardened steel.


Do you have a brand name for these?

Tim B.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Bolt-Cutter/index.htm

Try this site.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

So, to get back on track a bit.
I put tposts about 4ft apart out in the pasture. Haven't moved the pigs yet. They were in their original divided pen and the sow slipped under the fence, back to her BFs. The posts in there are tied higher up and they are further from each other....whoops. 
Going to move them all into the new pen on a warm, clear day so I can watch them and see how they handle the new area.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Moved the pigs yesterday, took about 2hrs to get the black pigs in. Porker followed me like a puppy.


----------

